# Huffy Rail With Rare Rear Wheel



## joncuisine2010 (Apr 16, 2015)

How.much.do you think this.is.worth?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/231532423931?nav=SEARCH


----------



## partsguy (Apr 17, 2015)

Now THAT is worth some serious money restored! Those factory mag wheels are incredibly scarce!


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 17, 2015)

I had 2 of those wheels years ago.they were pretty crude and broke easy you would have to see more picts of the rear wheel to determine if it was junk or not.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 17, 2015)

I agree. In my opinion, remaining Huffy and Murray mag wheels should be reserved for display only.


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's mine-


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Apr 21, 2015)

Sticks & Sliks said:


> Here's mine-



Pics don't come up?? any advise?


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 21, 2015)

Where did you find 2 of those mag wheels?


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 21, 2015)

What mag wheel did Murray make?


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 21, 2015)

Jaxon said:


> Where did you find 2 of those mag wheels?



In Ohio, one went out west did you get it?


----------



## halfatruck (Apr 21, 2015)

yikes......
$1325.00...........


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a mag wheel from CL in Ohio a few years back. I am in New York.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 22, 2015)

Parkers sports shop ? That's where I got mine


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL.... Same place I got mine. I got some Huffy sissy bar pads from him to.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 23, 2015)

DAMN!!! That's more than most Sting-Ray's!


----------



## Stretched (May 12, 2015)

partsguy said:


> DAMN!!! That's more than most Sting-Ray's!




Thats because Sting Rays are for Children  Huffy are for The Big Boys!


----------



## how (May 14, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> yikes......
> $1325.00...........




so we know what is worth ,,they say they got 1325

I had a 5 speed one I bought for 10 bucks, tried to sell it but couldnt,,,I traded it for a nice Schwinn fast back with the shifter on the handle bars


----------



## Jaxon (May 15, 2015)

A Huffy Rail in that condition will sell any day of the week for a decent price. The Mag wheel rail is a rare bike. There have been 5 or 6 of them show up over the years. That is the reason for the price difference.


----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2015)

Jaxon said:


> A Huffy Rail in that condition will sell any day of the week for a decent price. The Mag wheel rail is a rare bike. There have been 5 or 6 of them show up over the years. That is the reason for the price difference.




It's like comparing a 1969 Ford Mustang 289 coupe to a 1969 Ford Mustang 429 Super Cobra Jet.


----------

